
The Shopify for local delivery businesses, spread the word? - orderingpages
Hello guys,<p>We have created http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.orderingpages.com and we would like people to spread the word.<p>What is exactly what OrderingPages does?<p>You can create a online store for a pizza place or any other store, like laundry or even clothes in less than 3 minutes.<p>We have templates, integrations with Paypal, Stripe, etc. Even with Bringg.com<p>We do not charge commissions or anything to use it, it is 100% FREE.<p>Can you help us spread the word? Or at least try it :D<p>Thank you<p>Alonso 
Cofounder
======
sharemywin
Pizza has sizes(Large, medium, small), Items(Pepperoni, mushroom, etc), extras
(extra sauce, no sauce ), 1/2 items.

